# any info on collared coyotes needed



## xtremagoose (Dec 11, 2010)

My stepdad and brother went out hunting the other day and shot this. Anyone ever seen one of these. He called fish and game and they said they dont track coyotes. So hes wondering where to return it to, or he will just keep it and wait for someone to come looking for it. Any info would be wonderful.
















Look at the ears too they been banded # 0815


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

There are a few entities that radio collar coyotes. Did you harvest this animal in Rich County UT?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. That is very interesting. In doing a little searching I see where many were collared and tagged in Jellystone, but I could not find anything official for Utah. Sounds like no official marking on tags or collar, correct?


----------



## xtremagoose (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Guys ive been lurking around for a while but dont like posting too much. But i told him i would do a little research for him. I figured this would be the best forum to do it at then i could post links in other forums. No not in Rich Utah, No markings on the collar or anything


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Which county? That may give more info and I don't think the county will give away any secret spot. I see which county you are in now, is it the same one?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I would contact Utah State University in Logan. Try Conner or Gese in Wildland Resources. Utah State is (was) a leader in coyote research. They had radio collared coyotes over on Deseret Land and Livestock for some time. Some 'yotes were even sterilized. Some of the ones I seen had blue collars for whatever that's worth.

see: http://www.cnr.usu.edu/wild/?q=coyotes&Go=Go


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Now that's sweet you are the first person I know of to kill a banded coyote way to go


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

If not the state's then it belongs to some other research institution, and Utah State University is your likely source as wyogoob mentioned. Those are $200 necklaces around each coyote's neck and I'm sure somebody will come looking for them sooner or later. If you live within 10 miles (about the maximum range of one of those collars) from where it was killed, hang the collars outside in your yard and whoever owns them will find you.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That's pretty cool, never seen that before. I agree with whoever owns it will be looking for it soon. Heck, put that coyote on ice, they may even wanna do tests on it, i heard when they fall over dead like that, it usually means they have lead poisoning!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I once shot a collared coyote in Northern California and the collar belonged to a PHD researcher at University of California Berkeley. He drove the 4 hrs that day to retrieve the collar and I gave him the dog. He sent me a nice packet with all of the data on the coyote since it was collared 3 years before and 75 miles away from where I shot it. Cal was doing a study on the effects of coyote pedation on livestock herds. Out of 50 collared male coyotes mine was one of only two taken by hunters at that time. Find who the collar bleongs to and you might get some cool info about your coyote friend.------SS


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Likely USU. Try these guys http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_damage/nwrc/field/utah/indexut.shtml. That collar is worth way more than $200. You may have just ruined someones thesis or dissertations


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Now why would it ruin a thesis? Being dead is perfectly natural behavior for coyotes.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

If he ruined the study then the study pool was way to shallow. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

> You may have just ruined someones thesis or dissertations


That there was sarcasm


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

I say hang the collar on your rearview mirror the drive all over heck....... FREAK THEM OUT


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

misslebait said:


> I say hang the collar on your rearview mirror the drive all over heck....... FREAK THEM OUT


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Better yet, take it to a near by Chinese restaurant...


----------



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

Or at the local PETA location


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Did you find the owner of the collar yet?


----------



## xtremagoose (Dec 11, 2010)

Found the info he was looking for there coming by this week with all the info they gathered on it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

xtremagoose said:


> Found the info he was looking for there coming by this week with all the info they gathered on it. Thanks for the help.


So, was it USU?


----------

